# Gift Certificates for the next fishing or duck hunting trip



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

The perfect present for your favorite person. Download the pdf below and print from your printer to give a great gift. Then call Bay Flats Lodge and purchase the certificate and weâ€™ll give you a reference number to write down on the certificate. Itâ€™s that easy to give the gift of the outdoors. Happy Holidays from the folks at Bay Flats Lodge

Call today 1-888-677-4868

https://www.bayflatslodge.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/GiftCertificate.pdf


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Very nice Chris, I know you are in-line with technology, drone etc. Who made that video?


----------

